

A collection of JavaScript asynchronous patterns - bredele
http://bredele.github.io/async
see http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bredele
======
malandrew
People interested in this should also check out these links:

[0] Designing APIs for Asynchrony by izs
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7494393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7494393)

[1] Callbacks, synchronous and asynchronous,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7494396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7494396)

[2] Generators and other async patterns in node.js
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7494390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7494390)

